# Joep Beving



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I was listening to some unsung composers on YouTube and when the music had finished, this automatically started playing and i quite like it. I do not normally listen to modern composers but i found myself unable to press the stop button. Is this me or does anyone else like it?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

A bit too corny for my taste, not to mention blatantly mimicking Chopin in the intro. Not a fan of the structure of the piece, how it goes to a cinematic string arrangement. But ain't nothing wrong with the music itself.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoy it, thanks.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I liked the piano part, I didn't enjoy the second half as much.


----------

